# Dream Computer Build



## veaviticus (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys. So my Grandpa decided to buy me a computer system in september cause i got into college. YAY!!! He wants to buy me a good gaming computer and said i could spend up to $5000 dollars on it. So here i am, asking you guys to post your dream build. Budget up to $5K. And i mean all pieces, from the tower itself to the mouse and keyboard, speakers monitors, cooling...everything. I'm going to ask again in September, but i just wanted to get a feel for whats the best of the best for right now.
So post your DREAM BUILDS!!!


----------



## Archon (Apr 14, 2008)

You don't need to spend that much in order to build a great gaming rig. You can get an awesome computer for less than 2000 dollars. I would definitely save the rest for other stuff such as traveling. Check out www.newegg.com for the hottest deals on computer parts.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

intel core 2 quad q6600
zalman 9500 cooler/heatsink
asus ROG striker extreme II
nvidia geforce 9800 gtx x2 sli
wd 1tb sata 2 drive
4gb kingston 1600 ddr III ram
recommend 800w power supply, i can't get the prices because im lazy but i can assure(!) you that its under $5000
its a potential crysis maxer, oh and dont forget to get vista for dx10
it may not be mine but it shall be my imaginary baby, or you could get a mac pro, that would work, with:
8 core basic
basic 2gb ram
one 1tb drive
nvidia geforce 8800 gt 512mb ram
one 23'' cinima display
2 superdrives
regular mightymouse and keyboard
iwork '08 pre installed
with apple care extended protection
bringing it to $4,676 US leaving $334 or something like that for vista to use bootcamp to boot with.


----------



## veaviticus (Jan 28, 2008)

I know i can get one for a lot cheaper, i'm just seeing whats out there for the maximum i can spend. just wondering what people would like to see in a machine if possible


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

go for my first one then hehe


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

stick with ddr2 its faster until ddr3 get their latency in check


----------

